# Cleaning Jig Heads



## ndcarper (Feb 20, 2006)

I have some old oxidized lead jig heads and was wondering what is the best way to prepare the surface before painting them???

Thanks.


----------



## crazyjohnsmojos (May 12, 2005)

*jig heads*

water and some vinager. to clean and help stop oxidizing.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Yep what he said. after they r clean put a clear or white base coat to help keep oxidation free.


----------



## ndcarper (Feb 20, 2006)

After cleaning would a base of white powder paint be best??? Can this be painted over with conventional laquers later?


----------



## crazyjohnsmojos (May 12, 2005)

*jigs*

if your not going to paint the jig heads any time soon after pouring. clean the jigs in vinager/water salution and put in ziplock bags. if your using vynel jig paint white base coat the jigs and go back any time your ready and put color on them. with powder paint you dont need a white base coat. you can use any color you are going to paint them. hope this helps you. john


----------

